# Anyone advice on a 5g Eco Pico?



## RichB (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Completely new to aquaria and we decided to go with a natural tank for our first tank.

We are buying a 5g ecopico aquarium with 9W LED.
http://www.ecoxotic.com/eco-pico.html

I wondered if this was viable and if others had used this tank and had some pics?

Does anyone also have suggestions for planting - maybe a sample planting scheme?

We are wondering what to add for creatures one book said tubifex worms are essential? What kid of shrimp can be added and can frogs and snails also go in?

We are thinking of adding guppies when things stabilize although I understand these breed fast, can overpopulation become a problem? Also can anyone suggest a catfish for this setup?

Well sorry for the overwhelming number of questions, just very excited to find this forum 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Rich, and welcome to APC! With the holidays, most of us missed your post. My comments are below. Do some research, then come back with more questions--that's what we are here for!



RichB said:


> *We are buying a 5g ecopico aquarium with 9W LED.
> http://www.ecoxotic.com/eco-pico.html
> 
> I wondered if this was viable and if others had used this tank and had some pics?*
> ...


----------



## RichB (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply!

Our progress
----------------

I did read Dianna's book since as well as another planted tank book available on Kindle which gave some very good practical information.

The eco-pico tank arrives and looks great!

I am currently working on cleaning a bag of Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix - its all bark! In fact they should call it Miracle Bark  Its taking quite some removal to get the dirt lol

We plan to top an inch of the refined MGro with an inch of Eco-Complete I got from Petco.com - I like the look of this and it has good reviews.

I will do water replacements if dirty/colored until it clears up. I ordered some plants from: 
http://www.extraplant.us I will let people know how the order goes from them when it gets here.

I did order a basic CO2 setup - I am comfortable handling gases as I was a chemist at one time - I will intro the CO2 down the road to see how it alters things in the established tank.

Next steps finish clean of the MGro install the substrate. I will post some pics as we go along.

Thanks again!

Rich


----------

